# Greetings from eastern Ontario



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there. I don't know why I took so long to register here, but here I am. I have shot bows since I was 5 years old and now that I am 37 I am as hooked as ever on archery and bowhunting. My own kids are now enjoying archery with me. I have taken lots of deer with bow and arrow. I am pretty lucky to now be working at a very busy archery and hunting shop here in eastern Ontario. I shoot a Mathews S2 and have just picked up a new APA M7 the other day. I plan to take up 3D this summer as a new challenge.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tom.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom Wood said:


> Hi there. I don't know why I took so long to register here, but here I am. I have shot bows since I was 5 years old and now that I am 37 I am as hooked as ever on archery and bowhunting. My own kids are now enjoying archery with me. I have taken lots of deer with bow and arrow. I am pretty lucky to now be working at a very busy archery and hunting shop here in eastern Ontario. I shoot a Mathews S2 and have just picked up a new APA M7 the other day. I plan to take up 3D this summer as a new challenge.


Welcome,Which Archery Shop are you working for?Grizz


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Welcome,Which Archery Shop are you working for?Grizz


Thanks, I work at That Hunting Store in Richmond.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow,I own the same two bows, welcome


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!!!!:wink:


----------



## blackscorpio (Sep 19, 2010)

welcome friend:darkbeer:


----------

